# Co-sleeping til 5 is good for everyone! In the newspaper today



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Have a read of this

Quote:

There is absolutely no study saying it is good to let your child cry
At last, someone speaking sense about sleep babies and families in the mainstream media.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!









I have now sent this article to the 2 biggest newspapers here in Norway, and I am praying that atleast one of them will print something about it. We need to get this knowledge out to the world.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for passing this along! I'm sending it to a friend of mine who is wondering just how long to let their little one stay in their bed!


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

And in the Times!!! That's huge! How exciting to see this!


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

great article!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ORxPlant (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you for posting!


----------



## jkg (May 28, 2005)

I was just coming here to see if this had been posted yet! Now I want to send that link to everyone who's been telling us what we are doing is dangerous!!!


----------



## Faerieshadow (Mar 31, 2005)

What a great article! I've got it saved to my favorites now.


----------



## rachelle-a-tron (Apr 13, 2002)

Yay!!!!

My little co-sleeper just turned 7!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

I love it. Thanks for posting that. My ds is nearly 5 and we get a lot of flack for co-sleeping with him. It's so nice to have something to show them.


----------



## Emmalina (Apr 2, 2006)

: I KNEW it!! Am so chuffed this has come out of the UK! Am going to show this to my dh when he comes home!

Thanks!


----------



## ~*SugarMama*~ (Jul 20, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing that!


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

And it was published on Mother's Day too! How appropriate. Printing it for my presonal file now. Thank you Orangefoot!


----------



## yogachick79 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting that. I actually e-mailed it to my hubby. He will never come and look when I find things, so i figured maybe he will read this one.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## hipem (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you!!


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

Great article.

Quote:

Sunderland says moving children to their own beds from a few weeks old, even if they cry in the night, has been shown to increase the flow of cortisol.
I noticed she mentioned the release of cortisol a couple times. I wonder if that is why we in the US are addicted to stress? Maybe we get used to that anxious, hyped up feeling as kids and don't know any other way.

Quote:

Studies of children under five have shown that for more than 90%, cortisol rises when they go to nursery. For 75%, it falls whenever they go home.
Can anyone explain what this means? It seems kind of out of context in the article. Is nursery the same as preschool?


----------



## merrybee (May 18, 2002)

Oh, thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!!


----------



## ozzyemm (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks! I am a doula, and am printing this out for my files


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

yay!

i am gonna print it and give it to my friends and family members, they think we are crazy!!!

i am so happy!







thanks for sharing!


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

I, too, wondered about the "nursery" comment.


----------



## sarahg19 (Jul 31, 2005)

'Nursery' in the UK can either mean the baby's room or, as in this article, day-care / preschool. Children start in private nurseries as young as 3 months, and can attend up until they go to school (4-5 years). There are also nurseries attached to primary schools (ages 5-11): I think this is equivalent to kindergarten, and children go to them at 3 and 4 years.

HTH!


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahg19*
'Nursery' in the UK can either mean the baby's room or, as in this article, day-care / preschool. Children start in private nurseries as young as 3 months, and can attend up until they go to school (4-5 years). There are also nurseries attached to primary schools (ages 5-11): I think this is equivalent to kindergarten, and children go to them at 3 and 4 years.

HTH!

Actually I think she meant moving the baby to another room in the house - a nursery. I also wondered if she were referring to day care, but it doesn't fit with the subject of the article at all.

I love this article. I'm glad someone finally decided to study cosleeping formally and publish a study. I hope they publish her book over here.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

Margot Sunderland, director of education at the Centre for Child Mental Health in London, says the practice, known as "co-sleeping", makes children more likely to grow up as calm, healthy adults.
See! Not all the Brits are like that Nanny Jo lady.


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

I love the idea of someone making this push, but am a bit confused by the article. There are parts of it that talk about Sunderland's findings promoting Bedsharing only, and then at other times, when they use her direct quotes, she talks about Co-sleeping.

Examples:
- The title of the article is quite misleading, suggesting bedsharing.
- The first paragraph states that Sunderland is promoting only Bedsharing.
- The quote "Sunderland says moving children to their own beds from a few weeks old, even if they cry in the night, has been shown to increase the flow of cortisol." again makes it out to be that parents need to have children in the same bed as them.

Dr. McKenna, a leading researcher in this field, said, "Co-sleeping behavior refers to a class or a generic series of actives that suggests that mother and infant are sleeping within sensory proximity of one another... perhaps within arms reach, but also it could be with the crib ten feet away, as long as the Mother and baby has some kind of sensory contact with each other and that indeed co-sleeping would suggest than an active participating adult is involved in this arrangement. So, Co-sleeping is a Generic classification that needs to be divided specifically in to the type of co-sleeping that is occurring."
(To listen to the rest of the interview from where I took this quote, plesae visit http://www.nd.edu/~jmckenn1/lab/ and play the video clip on right-hand-side of screen)

Bedsharing is only one form of Co-sleeping.

So does Sunderland's reserach make this distinction or does she herself use the terms bedsharing and co-sleeping (without qualification) interchangebly? Is she promoting Bedsharing as having unquie benefits (which it does, over other forms of co-sleeping). Has the reporter made assumptions on the defintion of co-sleeping?...

I'm not really sure, and I guess I won't know until I read her published research. BTW, how do we get our hands on this?


----------



## REDBREAST (May 6, 2006)

That's great! Only to five years though, hmmm what about kids who co-sleep longer than that, like my dd who is seven and a half and continues to sleep with her mama and daddy in the family bed? Hey, I know co-sleeping is still full of great benefits even after five, and the article should have stated that!


----------



## geek_the_girl (Apr 12, 2006)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Soulshinepapa (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siana*
I'm not really sure, and I guess I won't know until I read her published research. BTW, how do we get our hands on this?

It looks like her book is already available on Amazon.com.


----------



## taterbug1999 (May 5, 2006)

Just read the article. AMEN AMEN AMEN AMEN!!!!!!

Regarding the nursery thing I took it to mean the daycare nursery. I think she may be saying that a child is as stressed by going into his own room at an early age and left as he is when he goes to daycare early on? Anyone else think thats what she meant?


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I sent it to my parents and my friend who just had a baby in March.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for sharing!

This study only confirms what I believed all along. But it's nice to see it printed in a major newspaper where it has the potential to attract more parents to the world of co-sleeping.


----------



## knittingmomma (Jun 5, 2004)

Thank you for sharing - good news.
Warm wishes,
Tonya - Simple Living Mom of 5


----------



## MountainMamaOf2 (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes!


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)




----------



## muse (Apr 17, 2002)




----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

What a great article - thank you for posting this. I am sending it to my family and friends.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Brilliant news!


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

what a great article!


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

THANKS FOR SHARING!
I'M OFF TO E-MAIL THIS TO THE FAMILY









Now they can see we aren't kookie!


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

I couldn't resist. I ordered the book... will let you know how it is!


----------



## Maggies*Mommy (Mar 14, 2005)

Definitely printing this one out for future use!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I sent this to my friend and this is the *exact* response I received from her.

"NO Thank you....I like sleeping with my husband."

Yes, she capped the "no"

How would you respond back? Or would you?


----------



## PaxMamma (Jul 22, 2005)

sweet!!!


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe*
I sent this to my friend and this is the *exact* response I received from her.

"NO Thank you....I like sleeping with my husband."

Yes, she capped the "no"

How would you respond back? Or would you?

Well probably best to leave that one alone --

BUT it would be nice so say somehthing like "Your husband will always be there for you, your time to be close to your child is short and fleeting. Your loss."


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

co-sleeping till whatever age your child is ready to sleep in their own room, is good for everyone.


----------



## Moochie Mamma (Jan 23, 2006)

Great article. I have a friend who did CIO with her daughters. One of them is now 2 and waking all night screaming with nightmares and refusing to go back into her crib. I had borrowed this friend's copy of Ferber (I figured if I'm talking smack about him all the time I should at least read it uke It has worked great as a fly swatter though!) and now she wants it back so she can "solve" her daughter's problem before it gets so bad that they have to bring her to bed with them. Gasp! The horror!

HHHMMMM, CIO as a baby and nightmares/ trouble sleeping as a 2-year-old. Coincidence? I THINK NOT!! Sad that she is so convinced that CIO is the only way to go and now her poor little baby is suffering the consequences.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Perhaps you should point out to her now that Ferber has changed hi mind about co-sleeping. He's been quoted saying that he wishes he had not said some of the things he said.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boatbaby*
Well probably best to leave that one alone --

BUT it would be nice so say somehthing like "Your husband will always be there for you, your time to be close to your child is short and fleeting. Your loss."

I decided to pretty much leave it alone. I just responded with "Yeah, so do I and so do my children."


----------



## Amoreena (Sep 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmisje*
co-sleeping till whatever age your child is ready to sleep in their own room, is good for everyone.









hear, hear









i agree, and that works for our family, although i do think each family has to find what works for the individuals involved. ...what works, respectfully.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow - that was AWESOME!!! I actually wanted to send it to my mother but I don't want her to feel bad about using CIO on me and my brother.


----------



## Proudly AP (Jul 12, 2003)

fabulous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ayala Eilon (Apr 8, 2006)

Although I hold that there is no age limit to co-sleeping, this article is a great breakthrough in recognition of the needs of young children. I personally trust children to move to their own bed exactly on time: their time.


----------



## sarahmck (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taterbug1999*
Regarding the nursery thing I took it to mean the daycare nursery. I think she may be saying that a child is as stressed by going into his own room at an early age and left as he is when he goes to daycare early on? Anyone else think thats what she meant?

I took it that way too.



> Studies of children under five have shown that for more than 90%, cortisol rises when they go to nursery. For 75%, it falls whenever they go home.[/QUOTE}
> 
> I think it's pretty clear that that's what she meant since she contrasts nursery with home, as opposed to with the parents' bedroom.


----------

